# Apex Legends - CPU 100% ausgelastet



## Scoda73 (11. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich Apex Legends im Multiplayer spiele habe ich von Beginn an eine CPU Auslastung von 100% und das bei allen 4 Kernen. Nach einer Zeit geht die Auslastung runter, schwankt aber ziemlich und geht ab und zu wieder auf die 100%. 
Wenn ich einfach so in der Gegend herumlaufe ohne das geschossen wird, habe ich konstant 60FPS, aber sobald man mit anderen Spielern Krieg führt, hängt das Spiel ziemlich herum, sodass es unmöglich ist zu spielen. Der Sound hängt dabei mit.
Im Tutorial hatte ich übrigens auch keine Probleme.
Lässt sich da was machen oder ist mein Prozessor einfach zu schlecht für das Spiel?

Mein PC:

CPU:	Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4430 CPU @ 3.00GHz, 3001 MHz, 4 Kern(e), 4 logische(r) Prozessor(en)

Mainboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H97M-D3H

Ram: Diverse 8GB KITPC1600 Crucial Ballistix

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 4gb OC

Netzteil: Diverse Be Quiet 500w Sys. Power bulk 80+ 

Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freeser i11

Windows 10


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2019)

Scoda73 schrieb:


> Lässt sich da was machen oder ist mein Prozessor einfach zu schlecht für das Spiel?


Letzteres.

Mit nem viele Jahre alten 3 GHz-Vierkerner ohne HT kannste in Apex einfach keinen Blumentopf gewinnen.


----------



## Elistaer (11. Mai 2019)

Apex auch wenn F2P ist gut auf 8 kerne/threads abgestimmt. Deine CPU hat nur 4 Kerne auf 3.0 GHz was sehr wenig ist.

Für apex wäre ein Ryzen 2600 oder ein I5 8600K besser wobei ich derzeit eher auf die neue Ryzen Generation warten würde. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny_Burke (11. Mai 2019)

Apex ist extrem hardwarehungrig und wohl auch schlecht optimiert. Läuft bei mir mit alles auf low und die FPS sind höchstens ganz ok, mit Drops bis auf 60 runter. (Hab aber AA an.)

Also läuft bei dir alles richtig, muss dich leider enttäuschen.


----------



## Schroedex (13. Mai 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Für apex wäre ein Ryzen 2600 oder ein I5 8600K besser wobei ich derzeit eher auf die neue Ryzen Generation warten würde.



Ist da eine neue Generation in den nächsten Tagen zu erwarten?
Ich bin sehr interessiert ob du mit deinem Rechner Apex spielst, da ich auch eine GTX 960  hab + Framedrops mit meinem 8 Jahre altem Intel Prozessor. Da ich aufrüsten will, versuche ich grade mein System umzustellen. 
Die GTX 960 packt das Game aber noch locker, oder? 

Gruß Schrödex


----------



## Elistaer (13. Mai 2019)

Schroedex schrieb:


> Ist da eine neue Generation in den nächsten Tagen zu erwarten?
> Ich bin sehr interessiert ob du mit deinem Rechner Apex spielst, da ich auch eine GTX 960  hab + Framedrops mit meinem 8 Jahre altem Intel Prozessor. Da ich aufrüsten will, versuche ich grade mein System umzustellen.
> Die GTX 960 packt das Game aber noch locker, oder?
> 
> Gruß Schrödex


Die 960 4GB amp! Schaft es locker hat sogar den Vorteil höhere texturen zu stemmen wie eine GTX 970 weil der RAM nicht beschnitten wurde 192 bit zu 3,5 256 bit und 500 MB 192bit was zu lags führt.

Meine CPU schafft apex ohne Probleme stock 120 FPS ohne Vsync auf hoch bei 3.9 GHz. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schroedex (13. Mai 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Meine CPU schafft apex ohne Probleme stock 120 FPS ohne Vsync auf hoch bei 3.9 GHz.



Wenn deine Angaben vom "Rechenknecht" noch aktuell sind, dann habe ich die Hoffnung das mein System günstiger zu pimpen ist als ich vermutet habe. Premiere, AE & Element 3D brauchen momentan gefühlt ewig   Und bei Apex macht der i7 860 2.8GHz mit seinen 4 Kernen keine gute Figur.


----------



## Scoda73 (14. Mai 2019)

Und da wird ein noch gesagt "Die CPU macht es noch easy für ein paar Jahre" .. 
Naja immerhin hab ich noch ne Xbox One, dann muss es halt darüber zocken . 

Die CPU lässt sich auch nicht so einfach wechseln oder? Da brauch man auch ein passendes Mainboard zu und das kostet auch noch ..
Dazu kommt der ganze Spaß mit dem einbauen , Ram oder ne Grafikkarte einsetzen bekomme ich noch hin.
Aber beim Mainboard wird's dann doch schwierig


----------



## Schroedex (14. Mai 2019)

Scoda73 schrieb:


> Und da wird ein noch gesagt "Die CPU macht es noch easy für ein paar Jahre" ..


Die Antwort trifft bei mir zu. Überleg mal, 9 Jahre und das neue FIFA19 läuft noch super flüssig. 
Apex ist wohl eine andere Baustelle. Leider muß auch ich das Mainboard und den RAM wechseln (wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob der DDR3 noch reichen würde). Am liebsten wäre mir n Mainboard wo der Prozessor schon verbaut ist. Je einfacher desto besser für mich Schraubenwechsler


----------



## Kindercola (14. Mai 2019)

Scoda73 schrieb:


> Und da wird ein noch gesagt "Die CPU macht es noch easy für ein paar Jahre" ..
> Naja immerhin hab ich noch ne Xbox One, dann muss es halt darüber zocken .
> 
> Die CPU lässt sich auch nicht so einfach wechseln oder? Da brauch man auch ein passendes Mainboard zu und das kostet auch noch ..
> ...



Hasewell kam doch auch ungefähr Sommer 2013 aufm Markt.. sind dann doch schon gute 6 Jahre. Ist doch eine ordentliche Lebenszeit fürn nen 4 Kerner ohne HT und Übertaktung.


Wenn du die CPU tauschen möchtest dann wird folgendes fällig:

Neue CPU, Mainboard, DDR4 RAM. Wenn man das Geld in die Hand nimmt, kann man das alte Netzteil auch rauswerfen(warum siehe im Netzteilunterforum nach... gibt genügend gute Gründe warum)
Vielleicht probiert man dann noch mit der 970 was zu reißen, ne Graka wäre ja flott nachbestellt  hier helfen eventuell Benchmarks von seinen Lieblingsspielen.

Eigentlich kann man beim Mainobardwechsel nicht viel falsch machen.
Wichtig wäre vielleicht sich bei Unsicherheit ordentlich Zeit zunehmen, in den beiliegenden Handbücher steht eigentlich alles notwendige drin. Auch wo welches Kabel hinkommt 
Zur allergrößten Not helfen wir im Forum gerne weiter oder bebildert gibt's auch viel bei Youtube und so

Bei der richtigen Komponentenwahl kannst gerne ins passende Unterforum gucken -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95
Da gibt's für jedes Budget das Richtige


----------



## Elistaer (14. Mai 2019)

Schroedex schrieb:


> Wenn deine Angaben vom "Rechenknecht" noch aktuell sind, dann habe ich die Hoffnung das mein System günstiger zu pimpen ist als ich vermutet habe. Premiere, AE & Element 3D brauchen momentan gefühlt ewig   Und bei Apex macht der i7 860 2.8GHz mit seinen 4 Kernen keine gute Figur.


Zur neuen Generation wird es wohl am 27. Mai Informationen geben. Ich würde mal von Preisen ab 200€ CPU ausgehen mit einem X570 Mainboard wegen PCIe 4.0 könnte das dann ca auf 600€ mit RAM rauf gehen. Ich würde für die 3000er Ryzen keine x470 Mainboard kaufen wenn wirklich pcie4.0 drauf ist wäre es möglich 2 M.2 PCIe3.0 4x M.2 zu verbauen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (14. Mai 2019)

Scoda73 schrieb:


> Und da wird ein noch gesagt "Die CPU macht es noch easy für ein paar Jahre" ..



Pauschale Frage, Pauschale Antwort.
Spezielle Frage (Apex) spezielle Antwort.

Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.
Das es am Ende immer an der eigenen Software/Einstellungen/Ansprüchen hängt, und nicht daran was 100 Leute auf der Straße behaupten ist nun mal der Knackpunkt.


----------



## Scoda73 (14. Mai 2019)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Hasewell kam doch auch ungefähr Sommer 2013 aufm Markt.. sind dann doch schon gute 6 Jahre. Ist doch eine ordentliche Lebenszeit fürn nen 4 Kerner ohne HT und Übertaktung.



Ja gut, der Prozessor mag vor 6 Jahren auf den Markt gekommen sein, was der für damalige Verhältnisse geleistet hat, kann ich aber zum Beispiel gar nicht sagen. 
Dafür kenne ich mich damit zu wenig aus. 
Ich hab den Rechner nun aber 3 Jahre, also hat der Prozessor für mich 3 Jahre ausgereicht. 3 Jahre ist auch schon einiges, aber da hätte ich dann doch lieber direkt nen besseren Prozessor genommen... denn wie du bereits geschrieben hast muss ich für ne neue CPU n Haufen aufrüsten. 
Wäre mir lieber gewesen, wenn es dann doch nur die Grafikkarte wäre, die mich im Stich lässt.


----------

